# Craiglist Drum Sander find



## Lenny

Congrats on a great tool pick up at an incredible price. Still baffling why he would let it go for such a price given the shape it is in. There have been several posts on LJ regarding loose paper issues with this machine. You might want to look them up for some guidance. Enjoy it!


----------



## longgone

I have a Jet drum sander for over 2 years now and love it. It is a 22" model and I was not lucky enough to find it used…so i ended up buying a new one. Definitely a much used tool in my shop.
One suggestion…buy your sandpaper in rolls and get it much cheaper than the individually cut pieces.
I get mine in 50 yard rolls from www.industrialAbrasives.com


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I am absolutely FURIOUS repeat FURIOUS. ALISTAIR WANT'S ,AND NEEDS, AND DESERVES ,and EARNED ONE SO BADLY. STILL WELL DONE LUCKY DEVIL. I never get deals like that well sometimes I do a worthwhile gloat.Alistair


----------



## paulnwa

What a steal! I have one of these tools and really love it-I sometimes wonder how I ever got along without one! 
After installing a belt and running it for a few passes, you might check to see if the belt has loosened any. Sometimes the heat of friction from sanding will cause the belt to expand a little. Also, it is practically impossible to install the belt with no slack in it.
Enjoy this great tool!


----------



## ichbinpete

thanks for the heads up guys. I am just about finished with my first "fine" woodworking project (the walnut coffee table mentioned above.) I tell you what, the DS made cleaning up that glue up so easy….


----------



## doninvegas

I got a 22-44 off of CL a year ago for 500. Had to put another 2 into it to get it right. The first thing I learned was that IT'S A SANDER NOT A PLANER. I kept cranking on the handle after every pass. I still have a lot of problems changing paper and getting it tight.


----------



## chrisstef

wow .. i cant believe anyone hasnt said this .. you suck! Im jealous.


----------



## rusty2010

I was just etting read to post my find. You did better. I bought a 16-32 for $425. This one is 8-10 years old but was seldom used. I came with the extension tables. I'm also learning about the sandpaper and infeed speed. best of luck to you


----------



## Howie

I have a 16/32 and love it. I paid considerably more than you did (new). You got a great score.
Make sure you have your d/c on,hit the sanding roller with a belt cleaner. Throw away the "tool" for installing the paper, it's worthless and you're on a roll. Congrats again.


----------



## ichbinpete

Looks like it's the season for drum sanders!

Howie, if you throw away the tool for the paper, how do you load it? I'll admit it isn't easy, but i could never get my fat fingers in there!


----------



## BilltheDiver

Man you got a great deal there! I was looking for one for a year or so when a friend gave me a giveaway deal on an old Ryobi. It is the same configuration as the Jet. I also had some problems with the paper clamps and ran across a old thread here which told how to apply hook and loop material to the drum and where to buy the h&L sandpaper rolls. Solved my problem, and I love the tool. Combined with my 15" planer and a 6" jointer it makes quite a setup.


----------



## Howie

Even after the guy at Woodcraft showed me how to insert that tool I can never get it to work right(okay so maybe it's operator failure) I use my fingers but I also bought a pair of "bent nose" pliers as suggested by a lady ww on here. Haven't tried them yet.
I give it 4.99 stars…don't care for the hood latch and the paper clip. It's still a great machine and you got a great score.


----------



## Rembo

also been working on this machine. very satisfied! but it is more suitable for small parts. wonder about JET DDS-225.


----------



## dub560

some men are lucky and you are one of them. good find my friend


----------



## cbd23

From the photo it looks like you are using a shop vac for dust collection, is this the case? If so, does it work very well?


----------



## ichbinpete

it works ok, but clogs the filter very quickly. i try to use my DC when I can, but the shop was pretty messy/jam packed that day so I made do with the shopvac


----------



## toolman77

I have the exact same sander. I paid around 850 new during a jet tool sale back in 2009. This thing rocks. Just be sure to hook it up to a dust collector.

If you build any type of interior furniture you will find a way to incorporate it into every project.

It is not necessary for birdhouses or picnic tables but certainly handy to have.


----------



## a1Jim

Enjoy


----------

